# Been working on my trike today.



## m6mal (20 Feb 2018)

Been working on my trike today. Sorted my chain tubes out to how they should be and also my chain and i can use all my gears 8 rear and 3 front now also put my rack and pannier bag and light bar back on as i had trike on his side to carry out what i needed to do. All i need to do now is tighten my rack etc as i have had enough for one day.
I can't beleive how much i have had to do to put it all right, the last owner(s) certainly knew how to bodge things up and the manual i was given was for a totally different KMX trike. If the owner had studied the manual he would of seen it was different and would not have had to move the seat etc. On the subject of manuals, there are 2 different manuals for the 'X' Class trike as one has i one part frame which has the seat at different position etc and the other manual with the 2 part slot together frame of which i have and the seat goes in a different place due to the 2 different thicknesses of frame where the thinner part slots into the front part where the seat belongs. Also the chain tubes etc are different on this model. It took me 6 weeks to source this manual and KMX couldn't even send me the right version and i sent them photos etc etc. 
OK rant over and after i finish my final tightening it should be ready to rock, trouble is i have to get my wife to give me a hand to get it out of living room where it has lived since i bought it on january 4th this year lol. The flat i live in is very small and we have safas to lift it over as one is right near the bloomin door, but once i move it it will be outside my flat door as there is space under the stairs where others goto their abodes and i will be able to lock it and alarm it and roll on when i can use it.
It is rather awkward to take photos in my living room with limited space so i will be posting them on here as soon as i either get it under the stairs near my door or when i go for my first ride. I have also bought a goextreme 4k vision action cam and i can christen that when i go on my first voyage and post the vids on youtube. Hope i haven't bored folk with all this writing etc.


----------



## m6mal (20 Feb 2018)

got to replace the pedals as bearing gone in one, so i may as well get some toe clips and straps at the same time as i cant afford cleats etc. @Tigerbitten pointed the pedal issue out when he came to see me.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2018)

Neither of those linked to any good?

How big's the living room, if you'll have more room under the stairs?


----------



## m6mal (20 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Neither of those linked to any good?
> 
> How big's the living room, if you'll have more room under the stairs?



the links were no good mate as i needed 'x' class as said above in my post there are 2 versions, but i am sorted and ok now thanks.....

It is a one bedroom groundfloor flat, i don't have stairs but the stairs i refer to are the stairs to other flats, i am in the corner and there is the underpart of the stairs outside my door.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Feb 2018)

m6mal said:


> got to replace the pedals as bearing gone in one, so i may as well get some toe clips and straps at the same time as i cant afford cleats etc. @Tigerbitten pointed the pedal issue out when he came to see me.


The snag with toe clips is they won't stop your feet dropping out of the bottom of them and hitting the ground, save up and get pedals/shoes and cleats as toeclips are a waste of money in your situation.


----------



## m6mal (21 Feb 2018)

got my pedals complete with toe clips and straps for 20 quid


----------



## mrandmrspoves (22 Feb 2018)

m6mal said:


> got my pedals complete with toe clips and straps for 20 quid



Note Raleighnut's comment above your own. Leg suck is a genuine danger and injuries can be life changing. (Foot slips off pedal and because the leg is fully stretched and under gravity, it drops to the road where it snags and is then ran over by the cruciform of the tadpole trike) If you decide to ride with toe clips, please do consider rigging a heel strap as well and be careful.


----------



## m6mal (23 Feb 2018)

Just gotta make a mudguard now, i have asked my friends on facebook if they have either an old rear mudguard 26in will do or and old 26in tyre then i can make a rear mudguard, if no joy then i will be looking round the skips etc


----------



## FishFright (23 Feb 2018)

Yet another one saying don't use just clips and straps on your trike. You haven't got a bargain for £20, you've bought a problem.


----------



## m6mal (23 Feb 2018)

Unfortunately we all haven't got money to burn, at least i am trying and also i cannot afford a pair of trainers with cleats and then buy pedals with cleats on etc. I am only going to ride on roads as i am too old for stunts and off roading, all i have done is recognise i have a weight problem and am trying to do something about it, it is obvious i have very little cash as if i had i would not be asking for an old mudguard or an old tyre to make a rear mudguard. In my opinion and i am not going to get into an argument, pedals and straps are better than nothing as i have some velcro and can attach it to my heel to please the trike police


----------



## byegad (23 Feb 2018)

It's your trike, do what you want but some of us have seen or had this kind of accident and are merely concerned for your health.


----------



## m6mal (23 Feb 2018)

byegad said:


> It's your trike, do what you want but some of us have seen or had this kind of accident and are merely concerned for your health.


i know what your saying mate, and thanks for the concern etc, but like i say as i cannot afford special shoes, i will put velcro on the back of heel and secure so foot don't slip.


----------



## byegad (23 Feb 2018)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Mr Magoo (23 Feb 2018)

If you can confirm your shoe size ?
I might have some shop soiled MTB trainer style Shimano branded SPD shoes and cleats .
Oh and correct pre owned but serviceable pedals 
FREE OF CHARGE 
You only need to pay for PP
Perhaps forum members will have a whip round and pay the postage for you 
Which would be cheaper than sending get well cards c/o Ward X at Kettering hospital


----------



## raleighnut (24 Feb 2018)

Ditto, I've got some size 8 SPD shoes that I was given (just a bit too tight for me) you can have if they'll fit you.


----------



## m6mal (24 Feb 2018)

Mr Magoo said:


> If you can confirm your shoe size ?
> I might have some shop soiled MTB trainer style Shimano branded SPD shoes and cleats .
> Oh and correct pre owned but serviceable pedals
> FREE OF CHARGE
> ...




thanks for the offer, i am a UK size 10


----------



## cyberknight (24 Feb 2018)

m6mal said:


> thanks for the offer, i am a UK size 10


Cut the toes off , voila spd sandals  
I was going to offer a pair of shoes gratis but again im an 8, sorry


----------



## Mr Magoo (24 Feb 2018)

m6mal said:


> thanks for the offer, i am a UK size 10



Sorry to report .....did you say your name is Cinderella ?
You will not fit my free shoes .
Size 10.........so you must be one of the Ugly Sisters !
Hmm...with your current planned system ie plain pedals and toe straps ??
Big feet 170 cranks and kmx geometry increases the risk of heel strike !
Another factor to consider with your weight and built in front fairing (tummy).
You may have difficulty reaching forward to tighten and release the straps.
Plus velcro will create further niggles ?
SPD and Look plus other cleat systems are fuss free and because of the stiff soles will make you more efficient and of course comfortable .
Unless you had intended to use carpet slippers or flip flops for cycling W@//TY!!!!!
The trike offers static stability so no fears of failing to unclip and falling sideways onto your fellow riders or toppling into a hedge or ditch .
Forum members might well admit to that silly moment .
Sorry I could not help you on this occasion
But do take heed of sensible advice offered by forum members


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Feb 2018)

Cheap SPD pedals -

https://www.cyclerepublic.com/shimano-spd-pedals-m520-mtb-pedals-silver.html?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=PLA | Parts&utm_term=4578297703253200&utm_content=Parts | Pedals

And shoes -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/mtb-spd-shoes

How much are your legs worth?


----------



## m6mal (24 Feb 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Cheap SPD pedals -
> 
> https://www.cyclerepublic.com/shimano-spd-pedals-m520-mtb-pedals-silver.html?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=PLA | Parts&utm_term=4578297703253200&utm_content=Parts | Pedals
> 
> ...



i have just spent 20 quid on pedals this week and certainly cant afford to do it again like i said so it will have to wait till the summer now plus i have yet to go on my maiden voyage and then if i find i dont like the trike etc i will get rid but if i like i will keep but i wont know till i go for the ride and if i get rid i will have stuff i have wasted money on of which i cant afford.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Feb 2018)

I bet i have some m 520 pedals you can have for nowt, have to check the parts bin.
I prefer something more roadie looking on my road bikes, vanity purely .


----------



## FishFright (24 Feb 2018)

m6mal said:


> i have just spent 20 quid on pedals this week and certainly cant afford to do it again like i said so it will have to wait till the summer now plus i have yet to go on my maiden voyage and then if i find i dont like the trike etc i will get rid but if i like i will keep but i wont know till i go for the ride and if i get rid i will have stuff i have wasted money on of which i cant afford.



Broken bones and smashed ankles are free so I can see the attraction /s

All this advice and offers to help are not us being a pain we are trying to minimise the chances of you injuring yourself in very unpleasant ways.


----------



## Tigerbiten (24 Feb 2018)

I don't think the chances of getting your leg stuck are that high, so there's only a very slight real risk.
Add some type of strap that goes under the heel will help.
You'll then probably be OK if you keep your speed down to minimise the risks.

It's just the end result if you're unlucky and it does go wrong can be life altering. 
So given the option, I don't see the point in taking the chance of it going wrong.
I'd get some cleats when you can finally afford them.


----------



## m6mal (25 Feb 2018)

Tigerbiten said:


> I don't think the chances of getting your leg stuck are that high, so there's only a very slight real risk.
> Add some type of strap that goes under the heel will help.
> You'll then probably be OK if you keep your speed down to minimise the risks.
> 
> ...



thanks mate , all taken on board


----------



## cyberknight (25 Feb 2018)

You can get something called heel slings, expensive but is it something you could bodge yourself till you can afford clipless ?
http://www.jsrldesignllc.com/?p=6


----------



## cyberknight (25 Feb 2018)




----------



## cyberknight (25 Feb 2018)

@m6mal 
Pm me your address if you want them . m520 pedals + cleats found.


----------



## roadrash (25 Feb 2018)

The generosity of cyclechat at work once more


----------



## m6mal (25 Feb 2018)

cyberknight said:


> @m6mal
> Pm me your address if you want them . m520 pedals + cleats found.



Thankyou very much for your kindness and appreciated


----------



## cyberknight (25 Feb 2018)

Wrapped up ready to go asap


----------



## m6mal (1 Mar 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Wrapped up ready to go asap



Thankyou @cyberknight they arrived this morning


----------



## cyberknight (1 Mar 2018)

m6mal said:


> Thankyou @cyberknight they arrived this morning


Great 
the spare bolts i put in, the one with the smallest spanner hole is off and original aldi shoe, they are pretty weak but the other bigger ones are good .Just put it in as a spare but you should not need it.


----------



## m6mal (2 Mar 2018)

i have just started a group on facebook in last 2 days ...........

Central UK recumbent trike group


----------



## m6mal (5 Mar 2018)

Got some cheap muddyfox mtb100 shoes and fitted my pedals, my brother gave me an unused set of halfords mudguards to fit 2" tyre width and 26" but i think i can adapt these to fit a 24" wheel plus the front mudguard i can cut in half and that will give me 2 for the front at a later date.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Mar 2018)

m6mal said:


> Got some cheap muddyfox mtb100 shoes and fitted my pedals, my brother gave me an unused set of halfords mudguards to fit 2" tyre width and 26" but i think i can adapt these to fit a 24" wheel plus the front mudguard i can cut in half and that will give me 2 for the front at a later date.


Thos muddy fox are ok to start with , i found the soles pretty flexible but ok as a cheap way to get into clipless.


----------



## m6mal (5 Mar 2018)

Nearly finished fitting my new mudguard and it is looking good and even better when i done it. I am having to do a workaround to get it to fit etc. Plus i might get 2 for the front if i saw the front one in half, but i got to fabricate a bracket, usually from stuff around the house in drawers as i hoard and don't believe in throwing stuff away and this logic has been good as i have made fittings etc for this trike etc as i live in a 1 bed flat with no workshop let alone room to move. Will finish it off tomorrow me thinks. I just showed my neighbour my nearly finished rear mudguard and he said it looked like it was off the peg and he said he is impressed.


----------



## m6mal (6 Mar 2018)

Just been practicing clicking in n out of my cleats, my right foot has the spring set as far as it can to minus a.nd i can click in n out but my left foot keeps coming off the pedal so i kept adding some tension by turning towards plus on pedal and no matter what i use all "+" or "-" as far as it will go my foot comes out of cleat........ I then noticed the left cleat which attaches to the shoe has no ridge on the heel so i guess it is worn out. Will have to go and put my toe clips and straps on my pedals for now, but on a brighter note, my rear mudguard is completely finished now and has a go fast reflective stripe on it lol. I have enjoyed getting this trike ready and had a few challenges along the way with fitting things and today was lucky as i needed to make 2 brackets and lo and behold i found some stiff wire which made one as i shaped it to fit under the mudguard and then upwards and made hooks on the end of the wire and hooked it to rack and then i used an aluminium rod cut down and some cable ties and SA tape all of which i had in drawers etc lol


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

still no pics...??


----------



## m6mal (6 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> still no pics...??



not till i get it outside etc as it is still in living room and not really space for pics, i will do a video and pics when the time comes


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2018)

m6mal said:


> Just been practicing clicking in n out of my cleats, my right foot has the spring set as far as it can to minus a.nd i can click in n out but my left foot keeps coming off the pedal so i kept adding some tension by turning towards plus on pedal and no matter what i use all "+" or "-" as far as it will go my foot comes out of cleat........ I then noticed the left cleat which attaches to the shoe has no ridge on the heel so i guess it is worn out. Will have to go and put my toe clips and straps on my pedals for now, but on a brighter note, my rear mudguard is completely finished now and has a go fast reflective stripe on it lol. I have enjoyed getting this trike ready and had a few challenges along the way with fitting things and today was lucky as i needed to make 2 brackets and lo and behold i found some stiff wire which made one as i shaped it to fit under the mudguard and then upwards and made hooks on the end of the wire and hooked it to rack and then i used an aluminium rod cut down and some cable ties and SA tape all of which i had in drawers etc lol


The SPD cleats (either the 51 or the 56 spec) are about £9 a set and there is no need to fit em in pairs, if one is worn simply replace the worn one and keep the other as a spare.


----------



## m6mal (6 Mar 2018)

tnx for info @raleighnut i will buy some next month when i get some cash, will use my other pedals till then which isn't a problem


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

multi release cleats £8.99 Halfords I bought some a couple of weeks ago..
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/cyc...oes/shimano-sh56-multi-release-mtb-spd-cleats


----------



## m6mal (6 Mar 2018)

m6mal said:


> not till i get it outside etc as it is still in living room and not really space for pics, i will do a video and pics when the time comes



The Mudguard completed, 3 fixing points


----------



## cyberknight (6 Mar 2018)

Sorry didnt realize it was that worn, im sure i have more knocking about....


----------



## cyberknight (6 Mar 2018)

Any better ?


----------



## m6mal (6 Mar 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Any better ?



looking good sir


----------

